# 6lb speck



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Caught this fatty underneath a certain bridge oke on a live croaker on wednsday. It didn't fight much because I caught it on one of my heavy rods with 65 pound test


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

that's a good un:clap Nice job:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a stud!! :bowdown


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice trout cornflake! With that heavy arig were you trying for sharks?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Well played sir, I've fished there a time or 2


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

theo's house?


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

that does not look like a 6 pounder to me but its a stud !!!!


----------



## nickcan (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice spec... I can't seem to break 5lbs... maybe I need to try the FL side more often!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *FlFrayedKnot (6/14/2009)* Nice trout cornflake! With that heavy arig were you trying for sharks?




Yeah, I had it out there for just about anything that wanted it. If a shark were to hit it I would be screwed because I had a 80lb mono leader on


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a _NICE_ Speck!!


----------



## L-bow (May 14, 2008)

Hey cornflake nice catch.:clap I heard that you sell bait at the LEX pier and i was thinking about trying. Do you know what days you can fish on it?


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *L-bow (6/15/2009)*Hey cornflake nice catch.:clap I heard that you sell bait at the LEX pier and i was thinking about trying. Do you know what days you can fish on it?


+1 also how many worms did that fish have I've only broke 5lbs. once and it was full of worms


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That a boy..Way to go..


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice catch I got hooked up with a good sized one this weekend too.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

judging the size of that fish by your body size i would guess that fish is atleast 34inches!!oke so do you live on admirals road?? looks like one of those old houses on that road. looks like one of the captains houses at the beginning of the road as a matter of fact...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *njmad (6/14/2009)*that does not look like a 6 pounder to me but its a stud !!!!


Looks every bit of 6 to me......and he ain't even long arming it.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

NICE! I couldn't resist..... lol


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *AquaSport175 (6/18/2009)*NICE! I couldn't resist..... lol








THAT IS THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN!!! :bowdown


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (6/17/2009)*judging the size of that fish by your body size i would guess that fish is atleast 34inches!!oke so do you live on admirals road?? looks like one of those old houses on that road. looks like one of the captains houses at the beginning of the road as a matter of fact...






You hit the nail right on the head.... your 100% right


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *L-bow (6/15/2009)*Hey cornflake nice catch.:clap I heard that you sell bait at the LEX pier and i was thinking about trying. Do you know what days you can fish on it?




It will be open every Friday for the next two months, Im not sure about Saturdays though because it is not NOMI doing it on Saturdays (look for me in my hat and I'll sell you bait)


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

how long was that fish??


----------

